

Screwing up the technical interview - common mistakes - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.wordpress.com/2012/11/17/screwing-up-the-technical-interview-common-mistakes/

======
Jabbles
An interesting read - though I wonder (like many people) how useful being able
to rattle off a linked list implementation is, given that there will almost
certainly be a library version available.

If the few minutes that it took to read this article is actually going to help
people in an interview, then perhaps the interview method is wrong.

~~~
Evbn
It is just an example of a dead simple 10-line programming task to verify that
someone knows the language syntax, conditional, iteration or recursion, and
references/pointers.

Posing a complex domain-specific unsolved (or else it would be in a library!)
problem that requires using library functions just wastes time and adds
clutter to a quick coiding sanity check.

